# Van hire from Scotland



## Sam I am (Mar 7, 2021)

Very tight budget so I have collected everything including a Kitchen to furnish a three bed flat off freecycle and gumtree. Shipping is ridiculous and even if things have little value there is 30% tax. There doesn’t seem to be many options from Scotland for can hire. Has anyone done this? I’ll be going to Castillo de Locubin. Can’t afford to buy stuff there it’s just not an option. Thanks in advance!! Sam


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I guess I'm not the only one wondering how you have got a visa if you don't have any money, but that apart, most people moving abroad get rid of low value belongings simply because the cost of moving them exceeds their value.

My advice would be to get rid of it, and if you can't afford to buy it when you get here, just go without until you can. I slept on an inflatable matress for several months when I first moved here because I couldn't afford to bring my bed or buy one here. Its part of the experience.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Overandout said:


> I guess I'm not the only one wondering how you have got a visa if you don't have any money, but that apart, most people moving abroad get rid of low value belongings simply because the cost of moving them exceeds their value.
> 
> My advice would be to get rid of it, and if you can't afford to buy it when you get here, just go without until you can. I slept on an inflatable matress for several months when I first moved here because I couldn't afford to bring my bed or buy one here. Its part of the experience.


I tend to agree. When I moved over, I only brought with me things that were valuable (or sentimental). Apart of small furniture and things that had been in the family I didn´t bring any of the big furniture. Removals goes by volume rather than weight and sofas/beds etc can be costly. 

That being said, there used to be companies offering one way van rental, not sure if they still are around but I think the one a friend once used (i forget the name) was in the south of england, not in scotland. Just keep in mind though that even driving, you are talking few hundred probably to hire the van, then you have to pay either the eurostar or a ferry. If you drive through france the van, filled with your stuff will get through a good few tanks of fuel plus any toll roads etc. 

Regarding tax, I am not sure what the 30% you talk of it. I am guessing that this is something to do with brexit and movement of goods? Not sure how that is working now but are there not exceptions if you are transporting your own personal possessions and have all your residency papers and can demonstrate a move of house?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, in Spain you are import duty exempt for personal belongings regardless of from where you move EU or elsewhere. I brought all my worldly possesions back from Thailand without and duty after proving that I had really lived there (there was a bit of a hold up because they wouldn't accept 3 years of Thai tax returns as evidence of residence - go figure- but it all got through in the end).


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

We did a one way van rental last August. The van was rented in Southampton and was one of only two companies I could find that provided the service.
The MWB van was £155 a day, insurance was £40 a day, with extras like tyre damage, blankets, straps etc all addable as extras. 
You have to work out the number of days but we collected the van in the morning, loaded it over the next day and then down to Portsmouth for the ferry (You are in Scotland so you will have a days travel to the ferry) 24 hour crossing and then we had a 800km drive to home from Santander, a day to unload and then drop off the next day. So the van cost just over £1250. Ferry was £580 (you have to book a cabin due to covid) Food for the 2 of us about €60. Fuel about €120 and toll charges of €48. 
Total lets say £2000.00 which was cheap as I was quoted £3500.00 to get a company to transport our stuff.

We only carried personal stuff, no white goods or large furniture items. 

If the Op is worried about costs (unless they are already resident) the visa costs are really going to hurt. Add the healthcare and income requirements, saving a couple of quid on shipping stuff is not going to help.

And to be honest the price of a kitchen sink aint that much different here (and its no more than 5% dearer B&Q to Leroy Merlin)

You also have to be careful with white goods, the hob or oven you have n the Uk will be at a higher Ampre than here in Spain. Kettles in the Uk are usually 3kw but here more like 2kw (so you don't keep tripping the breaker)


----------

